# Sticky  Open Letter for New Members - Setting up Your Profile & Posting in the Forum



## John-H

*Welcome to the new TT Forum co uk -*

As some of you may know, the original Forum look and function changed in September '21 when VerticalScope Inc. took ownership of the Forum. Although the look has changed, the support and dedication of our Staff and members remains the same.

In order to help provide you with the answers you seek, and before posting a question, we encourage you spend a few minutes in the *Knowledge Base (KB).* The *KB* has the majority of the information and answers you're looking for. Like the Mk1 TT, many of the topics in the KB, have been around for decades so odds are good whatever your question, it's already been asked and answered. The KB is full of FAQ's, DIY's and How To's, Workshop Manuals, original Audi TT brochures and covers a variety of topics.

But in the event you don't find exactly what you're looking for or just want to start a topic for discussion, please follow these simple guidelines for your post -

*1*.) For *General questions*, please indicate the year, engine type, model and country of origin (e.g. *2008 2.0 TFSI Coupe, UK*). You can add all this information under your *Account Settings* which makes it much easier for everyone. (see details below)

*2*.) For *Drive train* related questions, please identify your motor; (e.g. 2.0 TSI (EA888, CESA), 3.2 VR6 (BUB), etc.) transmission; (e.g. manual vs STronic) and whether it's FWD or Quattro (Haldex). Although this is primarily a UK TT Forum, we have become a world wide community and depending on where you are located your vehicle's features options may be differ.

*3*.) For *Chassis & Electrical *issues please be sure indicate how your TT is configured; red vs. white instrument pod, Audi Magnetic Ride (MagRide), electrical seats, etc. If you ask a question about headlights or bulb upgrades, before making any changes, be sure they are allowed by your local transportation authority; (e.g MOT in the UK, DMV in the USA, TÜV in Germany). This site takes no responsibility for knowing your regions vehicle equipment laws and regulations.

*4*.) For *Sound System* topics please indicate which system you have; (e.g. Symphony, Concert, RNS-E, Bose, etc.) as there are quite a few factory options across the various models. For example EU vehicles will not have XFM and North American vehicles will not have DAB.

*5*.) *Old posts* - If the original thread is more than a few years old, please start a fresh thread with reference back to the old post. Many members are no longer with us, so asking a question to a member who has not been on the site for several years may not get a reply. You can see the post date of the thread and clicking on the person's profile will show when they were last on. If it's been more than 8 months or so the chance of getting a response is slim.

*6*.) *Pictures* - A picture is worth a thousand words but please do not use hyper links to photo sites. We have lost hundreds of valuable pictures from various projects over the past years when the photo sites blocked their users links or went out of business. If you have a question or want to show something to clarify your topic, simply copy/paste a picture directly into your post.

The Staff and forum members contribute their help voluntarily, so don't expect an immediate answer. The original forum started in 2003 and over the course of time some of the early admins and technical experts have since left the Forum. Those of us who are still around often spend 2-3 hours a day on here trying to help answering questions so your patience is appreciated.

If it's a question about a brand new year model we might not have an answer given they are still quite new. If your selling dealer hasn't done their job, call them first. It's what warranty is for.

So sit back and enjoy "*Possibly the best TT forum on the planet!*"


.


----------



## SwissJetPilot

*Setting up your Account Information: Avatar, Country Location & Vehicle Details - *

When you first join the Forum, please left click on the Avatar icon and go to the *Account Setting*. Fill in the information for the *year*, *engine type** (2.0 TSI (EA888, CESA), 3.2 VR6 (BUB), etc. and *model* (Coupe or Roadster, FWD or Quattro) and be sure to let us know where you're located in the world. This way other Forum members can provide specific answers to address questions about your particular TT.








** Note* - Engine type can be found on the VIN sticker in your Owner's Manual. More on vehicle features and option information *here*.


----------

